# Online sales tax to be imposed in New York State...



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

New York State internet shoppers- take note!

*http://cybernetnews.com/2008/04/14/tax-free-shopping-via-the-internet-over/*

I have a feeling that next out of state purchasing will be banned-


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Out of state purchasing can't be banned by states, Federal law prevents such a move.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

California takes a less Orwellian approach. On the state income tax form, you are supposed to voluntarily report  online purchases from businesses in other states and pay California tax on the amount.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

PA has the same thing, and occasionally they go to other states and audit purchases at selected retailers!  I got caught in this trap a few years ago. Apparently, some retailers will hand over the data just by being asked.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

as someone who manages a few online stores, I see this as becomeing one hell of a headache. I got no problem putting in tax rules for one or two states, but if the rest of them follow suite.... well thats alot of settings to input. And I dont know what kinda hell that would make for the accounting side of things


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It will make your life interesting.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

New York has also had the voluntary sales tax reporting for a few years. There are two methods to figure non-business items' sales tax on items bought outside NY- item by item exact calculation, or using a chart based on federal adjusted gross income....mine seems to work out better based on income so I use that.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> It will make your life interesting.


Thats the last thing I need right now  Well, at least the overtime is nice


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Maybe we should stop paying State Sales Tax on everything.

Same goes for Federal Income Tax and Constitutional Taxation


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I hear you don't have to pay any of those taxes when you're in prison, which is where you'll be if you don't pay your income tax.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I have not paid income tax in 20 years and I am still here at home.


----------

